# Phenobarbital and side effects



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

Jose has been on phenobarbital since May 19th...about one week later he started scratching...scratching his sides and its advanced to chewing his legs alittle....The vet said while scratching isn't a side effect...she said maybe its anxiety from taking the pills everyday and she thinks it will stop...I have been trying to find other dogs on pheno. online going thru this with no luck...Just wondering what you guys think ? Its not fleas....allergies ? He has never had them b4 and he is 4 years old...But I wish it would stop because I worry he will start hurting himself..


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't know much about phenobarbital, but I hope you figure out what's up so your sweet chi can get back to his itch-free self.


----------

